
Ask HN: How to Approach Designing a FullStack Web App? - aswinmohanme
I recently started to learn Elxir and Phoenix as my first backend framework. I also have a project in mind.<p>The issue is I know how to build individual models and wire up everything but feel lost in how to plan and design those components from the ground up.<p>While learning React this guide https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reactjs.org&#x2F;docs&#x2F;thinking-in-react.html helped me a lot in outlining a process to build out a frontend app using react.<p>Is there any similar guides for starting web apps with backends ? Any framework is fine but guides closer to Ruby are preferred.<p>I can&#x27;t find anything on my own since I don&#x27;t know what to Google.<p>Merry Christmas too :)
======
agustif
PragProg books are a ggood source for elixir/phoenix, j. valim elixirs creator
author's some of them.

